# Just got back from the airport



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

So I went to the airport here in Kuwait tonight to pick up one of my soldiers. I got there a little early purposely so I could take a little trip to the cigar shoop in the airport. Man I was in heaven when I walked in. The biggest problem I had was deciding what to pick up. I finally went with 3 Monte #2s and a Siglo VI tubo. The guy in the shop was extremely nice and tossed in a Ramone Allones churchill for free. Every single one of these guys had plume on them and he sold all of them to me for 40 bucks.


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr Nice grab!!!!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

NICE!! but I see one problem with this..no ****.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> NICE!! but I see one problem with this..no P***.


Agree somewhat, how about no pics.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

LMAO I knew you all were going to say that. I have taken pictures but I need to put them on my thumb drive to bring in to work. I should be able to post them tomorrow. I am telling you to be able to walk into a shop that has a FULL inventory of ISOMs was a pleasant experience to put it litely. Now if I could figure a way out to get a full box or 2 back to the US I would probably be doing that.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

nice pickups!!!
but I agree, **** is needed


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are some nice smokes.

Something tells me you're in for a nice weekend!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> So I went to the airport here in Kuwait tonight to pick up one of my soldiers. I got there a little early purposely so I could take a little trip to the cigar shoop in the airport. Man I was in heaven when I walked in. The biggest problem I had was deciding what to pick up. I finally went with 3 Monte #2s and a Siglo VI tubo. The guy in the shop was extremely nice and tossed in a Ramone Allones churchill for free. Every single one of these guys had plume on them and he sold all of them to me for 40 bucks.


Excellent buys! WTFG!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

That's awesome! Great selection of smokes.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice choices and a great price!! :ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

we want pics!!! lol...nice finds tho


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

All great smokes, Enjoy


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> LMAO I knew you all were going to say that. I have taken pictures but I need to put them on my thumb drive to bring in to work. I should be able to post them tomorrow. I am telling you to be able to walk into a shop that has a FULL inventory of ISOMs was a pleasant experience to put it litely. Now if I could figure a way out to get a full box or 2 back to the US I would probably be doing that.


Stash them in your tough box, they go through your duffel bags when you leave country, but noone checks the connexs or the tough boxes. I only spent a week in Kuwait at Victory (I think it was Victory), and we shook down all of our guys there, but noone went through Quad Cons, Connexes or tough boxes, good luck! Noone checks the supply NCO either, that dude could've smuggled anything he wanted back!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I am not deployed here. I PCSed here. This is probably the best kept secret in the Army. So I dont have a tough box or connex or anything like that. When I leave here I will go through customs here on post that searches EVERYTHING if I take a military flight to Germany. If I am lucky enough to fly commercial right here from Kuwait I will go through customs like flying from anywhere else in the world. To answer your next question yes i do get combat tour credit tax free and all the same pay as the guys up north.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

imthegoal said:


> I am not deployed here. I PCSed here. This is probably the best kept secret in the Army. So I dont have a tough box or connex or anything like that. When I leave here I will go through customs here on post that searches EVERYTHING if I take a military flight to Germany. If I am lucky enough to fly commercial right here from Kuwait I will go through customs like flying from anywhere else in the world. To answer your next question yes i do get combat tour credit tax free and all the same pay as the guys up north.


congrats on the grab, must be nice to walk into a store like that :dr

another reason why I need an overseas assignment 

what is PCSed?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> I am not deployed here. I PCSed here. This is probably the best kept secret in the Army. So I dont have a tough box or connex or anything like that. When I leave here I will go through customs here on post that searches EVERYTHING if I take a military flight to Germany. If I am lucky enough to fly commercial right here from Kuwait I will go through customs like flying from anywhere else in the world. To answer your next question yes i do get combat tour credit tax free and all the same pay as the guys up north.


Wow, that almost doesn't seem right, but good on you that you were able to swing it! So is that a short tour for you then? I don't know how to help you man, maybe send it back via the post office? That's how guys get stuff back from Korea... I know the Camp Casey (TDC) post office doesn't go through your stuff, so maybe they don't go through your stuff there either? LSU- PCS is a permanent change of station (considered a permanent move), ie- not a deployment or temporary duty...


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Army lingo for Permanent Change of Station. We make everything an acronym. Basiclly it means that I moved from one place to another. Before this 1 year tour I was on recruiting duty back home in south FL. Thats how I know all the guys from the south FL crew.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

pistol said:


> Wow, that almost doesn't seem right, but good on you that you were able to swing it! So is that a short tour for you then? I don't know how to help you man, maybe send it back via the post office? That's how guys get stuff back from Korea... I know the Camp Casey (TDC) post office doesn't go through your stuff, so maybe they don't go through your stuff there either? LSU- PCS is a permanent change of station (considered a permanent move), ie- not a deployment or temporary duty...


Yea the post office looks at every single item in a box. If you are shipping cigars if it even says cuban on the label they wont let you ship it. I had the damndest time getting a Torano Signature out in one of the bombs I sne tout about a month ago. Any Cubans I get while I am here I will have to smoke while I am here. I have pretty much become the go to guy on Camp Arifjan for cigars though. The South FL crew and other BOTLs have been helping me out quite a bit. We have a weekly cigar night on Saturdays and I go with about 10 a night and only smoke 1 or 2 at the max. The rest go to other BOTLs. I cant tell you the amount of guys I have shoved down the slope to better cigars than the dried crap they sell here on base.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Yea the post office looks at every single item in a box. If you are shipping cigars if it even says cuban on the label they wont let you ship it. I had the damndest time getting a Torano Signature out in one of the bombs I sne tout about a month ago. Any Cubans I get while I am here I will have to smoke while I am here. I have pretty much become the go to guy on Camp Arifjan for cigars though. The South FL crew and other BOTLs have been helping me out quite a bit. We have a weekly cigar night on Saturdays and I go with about 10 a night and only smoke 1 or 2 at the max. The rest go to other BOTLs. I cant tell you the amount of guys I have shoved down the slope to better cigars than the dried crap they sell here on base.


Good work man, pm me if there's anything you need!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

pistol said:


> Good work man, pm me if there's anything you need!


Well if you could pull some strings with the E-7 board that is convening as we speak that would be awesome. (J/K) In about a month from now lets hope I will be deciding which of these beauties I will be smoking in celebration. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah 

To be able to go into a local B&M and make pick ups like that.

Nice one.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Well if you could pull some strings with the E-7 board that is convening as we speak that would be awesome. (J/K) In about a month from now lets hope I will be deciding which of these beauties I will be smoking in celebration. :ss


May have to add another rocker to your avatar huh?! Congrats in advance :cb


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well as promised here is the picture. And Pistol to say I would be happy to add another rocker to my avatar is an understatement.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Well as promised here is the picture. And Pistol to say I would be happy to add another rocker to my avatar is an understatement.


that's hawt.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> congrats on the grab, must be nice to walk into a store like that :dr
> 
> another reason why I need an overseas assignment
> 
> what is PCSed?


Permanent Change of Station = PCS

Correct me if I am wrong but I think that means he is there for a longer length of time verses being PCS'ed at Camp LeJune and deploying to Iraq for 8 months for example.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Pick up a box of Juan Lopez 1 or 2's and see if the cigar shop has a NC box they put them in.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice pickup, thanks for the pics! I am :dr


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

That is a beautiful thing!:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Well as promised here is the picture. And Pistol to say I would be happy to add another rocker to my avatar is an understatement.


Ok they're all fake. Send them to me and I will dispose of them.

ATL


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I spend an entire year here. As far as getting a nocuban box to put them in from the shop: All they sell in that shop is cubans. I am probably going to be smoking one of the 2s tomorrow after my reenlistment.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> I spend an entire year here. As far as getting a nocuban box to put them in from the shop: All they sell in that shop is cubans. I am probably going to be smoking one of the 2s tomorrow after my reenlistment.


If you need one, just say the word and I think an empty box would appear very shortly thereafter in your mail box. Knowing these guys, it probably wouldn't even be completely empty.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> If you need one, just say the word and I think an empty box would appear very shortly thereafter in your mail box. Knowing these guys, it probably wouldn't even be completely empty.


The problem is the post office here inspects every package that gets mailed. If the band even says cuba anywhere on it or it doesnt say where its from they wont let you mail it. I had the damdest time trying to mail a Torano a couple months ago because it didnt say where it was from.


----------

